# Japan Forum > Japanese Language & Linguistics >  悤as predicates

## qiziq

Can anyone point me to a list of 悤 that are commonly (or always) used to predicate the sentence? ̂ comes to mind. Since spoken Japanese commonly leaves out the articles  or , it is not always clear whether the word is modifying an unspoken subject or the direct object.

----------

